# UNLOCKING CODE FOR NOKIA 1661



## euginecalicoy (May 28, 2013)

HELLO

Please help i forgot the password of my nokia 1661 can u send me a code for my phone this is a cheap phone but this is important for me* please help


Here's some guide

Model: Nokia 1661-2


Type: RH-122
Code:0572988
IMEI:356916/03/691897/4


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You could look here Unlock codes for nokia GSM FREE


----------

